# Composite vendor in New Orleans(ish)?



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

It seems like most of the places I'm finding are wholesale only-- anyone got any recs for someone that will sell me a few sheets of Coosa or similar? Is this a "show up with cash anyway, talk fishing, don't be a dick and they'll probably sell you some" kinda situation?


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

Try Advanced Plastics in Harahan.
They sell over the counter


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Goatlips said:


> Try Advanced Plastics in Harahan.
> They sell over the counter


Thanks!


----------

